
Ask HN: Validate my startup idea - hammadnasir
Meet Repairer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;repairer<p>An on-demand repair service. Get your damaged products repaired as fast and as cheap as possible without the need of going anywhere!<p>Please let me know your comments &amp; feedback.
======
MobiusHorizons
I believe you have far too broad a task to start out with. You won't be able
to gain efficiencies from repeated tasks if you need to be able to repair
anything. I think you will only achieve meaningful price-points (ones
consumers will pay instead of purchasing new goods) if you can gain
significant efficiency over existing home-shop repair guys.

------
natch
Maybe try making it more specific. Have them specialize in one difficult but
common task. Ideally one that can happen away from the house, because people
want to minimize visits to their doorstep from strangers, even invited
strangers.

